# Unknown composers website



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Please can anyone help. I had a computer failure and lost many of my accumulated favourite websites that I had saved. One was a site which gave details of little known composers with links to hear some of their works. I think it was USA based but I could be wrong. It was a useful source of information. I have tried without success searching via goggle. Can anyone suggest the website name or failing that any similar sites they know? Many thanks


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I know one, but it is a bulletin board, so we're not allowed to post a link to it.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I guess some catch words could do it, if one knows one.

But the OP might getter better responses if posting more details - was it composers from all areas, eras etc., did it promote recordings etc.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Unknown or _Unsung_?


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

there is a site called unsung composers.com that might have the info that you are looking for


----------



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Dear Quartetfore thank you so much. That is the website I was referring to. Recognised it as soon as it opened up. I am now in a pretty much full time caring role and the site has provided entertainment in slack time periods. It is amazing what gems have been mislaid with the passage of time. I had tried so many google searches but would never have thought of unsung. Had it in favourites and just hit the link, until computer problems lost all my favourites. Thanks again.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Glad to be of help.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I visiited the Tomb of the Unknown Composer once. It's guarded by rotating string quartets that sit in complete silence because no one knows what he or she might have written.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> I visiited the Tomb of the Unknown Composer once. It's guarded by rotating string quartets that sit in complete silence because no one knows what he or she might have written.


Are they playing an untimed work by John Cage?


----------

